# iTunes Prepaid Cards in Canada?



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Will the local Mac dealers or stores in Canada be carrying the ITMS Prepaid Cards? Go to ITMS and check the new feature out under the Allowance. This is pretty cool, but I wonder if it is only for the USA?


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Just find an open US proxy server and your in business. 

www.openproxies.com


----------



## trentcanuck (Aug 8, 2003)

Hmm...
I've been assuming that I could just go down to Seattle and pick up the cards (they're selling them at Target now), and sign up with a US mailing address.

Do you mean that their system can tell that I'm in Canada, so the cards won't work??


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Nope! It can't, all you need is a US billing account and US credit card to use it officially. I assume with the prepaid card you won't need a US billing address.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

Yes it can tell if your in Canada, unless you use an American proxy server. 

If you try to use it now, it tells you that the iTunes music store isn't available in your geography.


----------



## Trevor... (Feb 21, 2003)

If you use an American proxy server, it will look like your in the US.


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

Been using iTunes music store for months now..
No proxy..
My name is Tom Jones,, With a US University Dorm room as an address. never had a problem


I'll be going to target soon...
I'm willing to pick them up for people if interested.
of iTunes Gift Certificates from the Apple Sotre...


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Yes, but you can use gift certificates from the US in Canada anyway.


----------

